# black market 357



## stucktruck (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought a new (old 2009) black market 357 
I got it for dirt cheap because its been in the shop for ever. 
I love this bike It feals smaller and more maneuverable that my 24" does 
I am super stoked right now 
I cant wait to start breaking parts so It can be built even better
bye I am off to ride


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

He'll yeah, go rip it up. 
Let's see some pics when you get a chance


----------

